# BVI suggestions



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

My wife and I will be chartering with The Moorings (Tortola) beginning the evening of 3-2 and ending 3-9. It has been 20+ years since we last visited the BVIs. Any suggestions on itenerary? I have read alot of good things about Anagada and we loved Virgin Gorda! We want to eat ashore alot and prefer eating with our fingers(nothing fancy). Any suggestions will be appreciated.

thanks
roger


----------



## rhans (Oct 11, 2003)

Roger
Go over to http://www.traveltalkonline.com/ and take a look around. Those great folks over there have more info for your trip than you''ve got time to read.
Oh Ya, Have a Great trip.
Rick


----------



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

My wife and I have chartered for a total of 40 days in the BVI/USVI. By far our favorite place is the Baths. We stayed at Trellis Bay on the east-end of Tortola, and at first light we motored over to Virgin Gorda (less than an hour), picked up a mooring at 7am, and then had breakfast. Batteries are charged, and we were the first boat at The Baths... what''s not to like?

Another wonderful place is The Dogs. Not a good overnight anchorage, but a wonderful snorkeling spot. My son-in-law and I got into a school of fish that must have numbered in the hundreds of thousands. It was magical. We saw every type of fish there.

Have heard that Monkey Point is a great place to overnight and snorkel, but when we went there there were too many stinging jellyfish to safely snorkel. (very unusual)

Almost anywhere there''s a major anchorage you can get food ashore. Cane Garden Bay is nice because you can play at Sandy Cay in the morning, and go back to Cane Garden for the evening. Lots of places to eat ashore - very casual. Alternately, anchor behind Sandy Spit if the weather is settled and wind from the N.E. We spent the night there, and were the only boat, as everyone else beat it back to Cane Garden. Funny feeling hanging there on the hook watching everyone bail out wondering "what do they know, that we don''t know?" Nothing it turns out. A very nice anchorage.

Soaper''s hole is snug, and has many nice eateries, some casual, some not. We ate at the Jolly Rodger.

The North End of Virgin Gorda (North Gorda Sound) is a nice place to anchor for a couple of days. The restaurant is very nice (upscale though). It''s a good place for the wind-surfer because the worst thing that could happen is a beginner will be blown down wind outta the anchorage and you''ll have to fetch them with the dingy. The Bight at Norman Island is a nice snug anchorage. Good snorkeling at the Caves. If memory serves, there''s a couple of good restaurants there, one floating.

One bit of advice on anchorages for the night - don''t get there later than 2pm. They might be filled up! The BVI is very crowded.

I could go on and on... but that''s enough for a 7-day tour!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Roger,

You know, they have a stoplight now in Roadtown, although only one.

If you''re getting out of the marina on the 3rd and back in on the 9th, you can do Anagada but you''ll miss some other good stops. Really depends on how much time you want to sail vs. lime (just kick back). 

A typical intenerary these days might go;

-Moorings Base to Cooper
-Cooper to Baths to North Sound VG
-North Sound to Marina Cay / Trellis Bay
-Marina Cay to Monkey Pt. to Cane Garden Bay
-Cane Garden to Jost plus Sandy Spit area
-Jost to Sopers Hole to Norman
-Norman to Base

This gives a different anchorage each night with no sail longer than 2 to 3 hours in normal conditions. If you include Anagada, go from North Sound and return to Cane Garden or Jost the next day. Of course, there are lots of other stops to choose from too, you''ll see those on the chart.

IMHO Anagada deserves 2 days minimum. Some folks stay up there the whole trip. 

There are great casual dining opportunities at every location listed with the possible exception of North Sound. It''s a little more formal.

You didn''t ask but you do want to be a bit more careful this trip than your last visit. Charter boats have been robbed lately, a few people, sailors, have been injured during during these incidents. Be sure to lock up your dinghy in populated areas.

That said, it''s still one of the special spots in the world. Hope you have a wonderful trip.

Dudley


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Keep in mind that Anegada is off-limits to most charterers. There is at least one company that allows it (Tradewind Yachts), but you should check first.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you are in need of a captain be careful my wife was assaulted on board by a Moorings employee


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

as for the captain. lets leave it in the other discussion.

New spots. Between Sandy Spit and Little Jost VAn Dyke is that shallow cut. There are about 5 mooring balls and a new restaurant Foxy''s Taboo ( run by a legitimate daughter of Foxy''s ) Great Food and great anchoring. Arrive in the afternoon and take a walk to the Jacuzzi along shore. Its a waterhole with holes underneath and every breaker shoots water up into it. Than go back and have a delightfull dinner. The next mornig hop over to Sandy Spit .

Anageda is off limits for 90 ?? % of all charter customers. Maybe because of that the other 10 % making a big deal out of it. There are however a few pwople who were not impressed. There is so much to do, that you wont miss it, if you are not allowed to go there. 

You will have a great time 

Thorsten


----------



## Westman (Dec 25, 2003)

We chartered the BVI''s Nov. 5 thru the 15th.

If you go to Jost, you need to try the new resteraunt in Great Harbor called Corsairs.

Very high quality food and great people. The best meal we ate on the trip was there. If you are lucky Tom may have some fresh swordfish. Best I ever have eaten.


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Have a great time . We were there recently spent two weeks in the BVI. We were told that Anagada was off limits and had to sign a waiver. I was also told it was missing the entrance buoy. When going to Virgin Gorda there are two entrances. Check the Moorings maps and avoid the entrance shaded in RED. I think it was Anguilla Point and Mosquito Island. I was following a large sail boat in and was stopped by a powerboat from the Bitter End YC and told me the deepth was less than 6 ft.

While in Virgin Gorda go to Biras Creek the resturant is great, one of the best we found on this trip.


----------

